# Best UK flying bug suppier??



## Justin (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi all,

Where do all you UK guys buy your fly/moth etc larvae from? Any good online recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## ellroy (Jul 19, 2006)

I buy maggots from the fishing tackle shop and keep them cool til I want them to pupate in small amounts. As for moths, wax moths are probably the easiest to obtain as waxworms from places like www.livefoods.co.uk.

Other than fruit flies, I don't know many places that sell live flying insects although I think livefoods may sell curly winged house flies.

I haven't spent a penny on live foods all summer.....I'm now a dab hand at catching anything that moves! None of my mantids have gone hungry.

Alan


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 19, 2006)

livefood.co.uk and livefooddirect dont they supply wax wroms treated so they do not pupate and therefore do not become moths as i am looking for some moths myself and emailed these places

these are where my curly wing flies come from as well


----------



## ellroy (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh right...maybe. I must admit the only lot I had from them never pupated...at the time I just thought they were a bad batch. I used to get them from a pet shop in the past and they used to turn into moths. I would be interested to find a species that could be cultivated on a regular basis.....


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2006)

Hvae bought form Warwick Insect Supply before and they have been fantastic. Much recommended.


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 19, 2006)

are they a walk to the shop or do they have a website?


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.warwickinsect.co.uk/


----------



## Justin (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought (or tried to) some slkwormd from those guys at Seritech a while ago, my order never came and my emails were never answered :?


----------



## jonpat83 (Jul 19, 2006)

I got some silkworms from seritech, meant to be 40 large larvae and when they arrived every one was dead :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats a little strange Justin...I ordered 2 lots a couple of weeks ago, and both arrived in excellent condition. Hvae you contacted them since?


----------



## Justin (Jul 20, 2006)

No, this was a good while ago, 4-5 months or so, I gave up trying to contact them after a month.

A lot of people have had problems with them...

http://www.livefoodshop.co.uk/forum/index....tech


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 20, 2006)

also aswell try ebay....especially a shop called "thepinkskink" there good


----------

